# scott cr1 pro vs look 585 ultra



## maqsuntzu (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm new in this forum, I would like one suggestion aboult two 2009 frames (scott cr1 pro and look 585 ultra) (weight, price...)
I own one alloy bike and like the most part of the cyclists the carbon world fascinate me.
send me some help thanks


----------

